# "Change Is Coming"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Many Changes this month*

Change is often accompanied by challenges, and this month will definitely be no exception to that rule. March anglers can probably count on just about as many changes in fishing patterns as there are days in the month. Well, maybe not that many, but there will certainly be a lot!

*Wind is one good example.*

Wind is a major player this time of the year which contributes to the make-up of challenging patterns right now. This month will bring fluctuating winds in an environment where the recent norm has been winds blowing out of the northeast. We will now begin seeing a southeasterly flow emerge which will only continue to increase in strength and dominance as we progress throughout spring. But don't get me wrong, we'll still see the occasional cool front with north winds this month, but these fronts will be weakening as we move forward into spring.

*Lodge Video 



**Brochure http://www.bayflatslodge.com/wp-con...n/images/Bay Flats Lodge Brochure Final-1.pdf*
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868 
www.GunDogBaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

From Captain's Harold, Nathan, Stephen Boriski


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge is excited to announce our 2013 sponsorship with 2coolfishing.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Wade fishing pics*

Here are a few pics from Sat. and Sun. Lindsay and Ben enjoyed plenty of red fish action using Gulp Shrimp.

Thanks,
Capt. Jason


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Photos from Wednesday's trip Capt. David & Cooper*

Today was windy and cold for our anglers, but despite the conditions, the guides found plenty of red fish action. Our first day at the Houston Fishing Show was great. Got to see a lot of 2coolers...Thanks to everyone who stopped to say hello.


----------

